# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Crear Apartado BRICOMAGIA

## golden

Como construirte el Raven, como comprar masilla artesanal para hilos.
Como hacerte una mesa trasportable.
No se si este apartado tiene sentido en este foro...debido a la existencia de la tienda asociada a el.
Nos ahorrariamos un dinerillo
Pues nada un saludo y ya me direis.

----------


## magicemi

a mi me parece muy buena idea, lo unico que yo lo pondria en el area secreta para restringir la entrada a curiosos.

pere repito que la idea no esta mal. para que la gente expusiera los diseños de los trucos que ellos mismos han hecho o tambien para que la gente planteara un truco o aparato y entre todos darles ideas para diseñarlo

----------


## halexx

A mi tamben me parece buena idea, pero ponerloen el area secreta pork sino... madre mia que derroche de juegos....

----------


## eidanyoson

A mi también me parece bien. Igual que lo hay en otros foros de magia. Si yo no lo he planteado antes es precisamente porque este foro está asociado a una tienda y no se puede poner nada que explique un juego comercial. Es una de las normas del foro.
 Eso significaría que no podría ponerse como se hace un raven, o un cargador/lanzador de confeti ni, supongo una mesa plegable si la venden también.
 Es una pena, porque a mi me parece absolutamente fantástico. A ver que dice Mariano...

----------


## halexx

Eso si que es verdad, y ami m parece normal que no se pueda pero por ejemplo cosas que no vendan si se podrian poner,    eso ya es palabra de mariano

----------


## track

> Como construirte el Raven, como comprar masilla artesanal para hilos.
> Como hacerte una mesa trasportable.
> No se si este apartado tiene sentido en este foro...debido a la existencia de la tienda asociada a el.
> Nos ahorrariamos un dinerillo
> Pues nada un saludo y ya me direis.


Apoyo la moción   :Lol:   Estaría guapo, saldrían cosas bastante creativas de las mentes de todos :D

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Coincido con que es una buena idea y también con que debería estar en el área secreta. 

MI REINO POR EL QUE INGENIE UNA MÁQUINA QUE HAGA APARECER A LA 'CHIFFER'!!!!!!!!!!!  :P

----------


## Goreneko

Oh, sí, sí... me encanta construir!!  :D

----------


## ignoto

Si no recuerdo mal, en el área secreta describí una wild card sencilla y las cartas necesarias y expliqué cómo montarse una pagoda.
Nadie se molestó.
¿Por qué?

Porque el esfuerzo de hacerse una pagoda no compensa a todo el mundo y su coste no es elevado.

Si destripas la rutina de pañuelos de Pavel, induces a comprar pañuelos en la tienda.

Si explicas cómo hacerse cintas de boca, fastidias a la tienda.

Si enseñas a hacerse nieve china, te aburres de hacerla y acabas comprándola.

O sea. Un poco de ojo y ya está.

Si te montas un juegazo de mentalismo con una predicción imposible que se hace modificando un par de sobres y que es invención tuya pues... ¿A qué estás esperando?

----------


## wallace

Me parece una idea estupenda y vamos, sin ninguna duda debería estar en el área secreta, si no pues vaya una gracia.

----------


## rufus

Me parece muy buena idea.

Eso sí, en el área secreta, porque sino, se estarían desvelando muchos "secretos" a los no iniciados.


Ya os iré poniendo alguans ideas que tengo.

Saludos

----------


## Zitun

Excelente idea, muchas, pero que muchas cosas se pueden crear a mano.
Hasta por ahi, vi un scan ilustrado de como hacer la levitación de una persona con un poco de madera, un escenario, y ingenio, teniendo en cuenta que el efecto es casi idéntico a las caras maquinas que vi en las tiendas...

----------


## Pantokrator

Me parece uan idea fantastica, aunque realizaria un filtraje de los mensajes por parte de Mariano para ver que colagr y que no. Por supuesto en el area secreta, sin pensarlo.

----------


## Saucead

Buenas a todos.
He leído los comentarios de los usuarios y me han parecido muy interesantes.
Todos tienen su parte de razón, como Ignoto, que aboga (Si no he entendido mal, desmientame si me equivoco) por la postura de la vagancia de los magos, diciendo que además de haber pocas ganas por crear y que la gente es muy vaga, las tiendas saldrían perjudicadas.
Yo creo que se debería crear ese apartado, donde se explique como realizar algunos trucos o instrumentos, siempre respetando las reglas del foro.
La magia no debe ser algo comercial, sino estará reservada unicamente a la gente adinerada. Y creo que con ese apartado se ayudaria a mucha gente que no puede comprarse todo lo que necesita, como yo, porque soy estudiante y no tengo ingresos.
Saludos

----------


## sacrone

la verdad es que lo del ahorrar es una idea genial. Yo no puedo acceder a muchos juegos que me gustarian unicamente por falta de presupuesto, y alguno de mis amigos magos si que pueden hacerlo. Esta feo que lo diga, pero que puedan tener mas y mejores efectos que yo, no quiere decir que sean mejores magos  :Wink:   lo que pasa es que a mi no me queda mas remedio que currarmelo mas y perfeccionar mas y mejor lo que ya se y a lo que puedo aspirar.

----------


## magoivan

pues eso de restrinjir para que nadie curioso entre, en la pagina de la dama, ay una seccion de bricomagia y os aseguro que salen muchos trucos, lo que pasa que si no respondes la pregunta de la foto no pueden entrar. pero no creo que sea suficiente.

----------


## rafa_larrosa

kreo que tambien es poco seguro la damainQuita xke la foto es muy facil y alli si pueden entrar curiosos. mejor el area secreta

----------


## magoivan

bueno yo voy a decir cosas que he intentado azer y que an dado resultado. eso si no digo trucos solo en el area secreta quando permanezca en ella. he echo d'lite, jaula aparicion de paloma (a mi estilo  :117: DDD), y muxos efectos pero con cartas y demas.

----------


## fernando santos

Me sumo a los entusiastas de la brico-magia, que practico asituamente.

----------


## alvaro lopez

estaria bien eso de la bricomagia yo actualmente yo creo mis propios juegos y seria una buena idea lo de que estuviera en el área secreta.
a ver que dice Mariano

----------


## chguerra

hola q tal!! apoyo la idea.. pq algunos magos como yo nos gusta fabricar e innovar cosas.. y seria de gran ayuda para desarrollar nuevos artefactos a partir de otros.!!!

----------


## magic-xevi

Yo tambien apoyo esa idea, aunque por supuesto debería estar en el area secreta porque si no se destriparían muchos secretos de juegos, ilusiones...
Bueno, hasta luego

----------


## alexis1987

pero creen que se ahorraria tanto... Yo los he hecho y no he ahorrado mucho si se cuenta que no siempre te salen perfecos..

----------


## El_caos

a lo mejor no siempre se pueda ahorrar y mejor sería comprar, por lo aburrido y complicado que sean algunas cosas,,,, pero apoyo de todas maneras el apartado y tambien que este en el área secreta,,,,,
al fin y al cabo si las cosas que "creemos nosotros con nuestras manitas", sera con un valor agregado ,,, ¿O no?.....
saludos
 y por si no se entendio,,,,, estoy de acuerrrdooooo y al área secreta!!!!

----------


## javimental

Buena idea, eso si.....restringida al area secreta

----------


## juanete

Sip muy buena idea, de todas maneras al area secreta...aun que aun no tengo autorización :(  :roll: ...seria bueno saberla opinion de Mariano

----------


## Patito

A mí me parece bien lo del área secreta, pero de todos modos no hay que olvidar que aunque se publique cómo hacerse un juego, la gran dificultad está en ejecutar bien ese juego... Por ejemplo, quién no sabe (o no se imagina) cómo funciona lo de la bola zombie? Vale, el que quiera, que se lo haga, pero eso no implica que ya sepa hacer bien el efecto, y que lo domine a la perfección...
Ahí es también donde entra la verdadera magia...

----------


## vcopola

Estamos todos a la espera de Mariano jejejej

----------


## powerchisper

A mi me parece estupendo , entendiendo que no se puedan decir los que se vendan .

Sin embargo , a todos nos habra pasado el comprar un efecto pensando que es la pera , y tras llegar por correo o sacarlo de la caja resulta que es un truco super-cutre que podria saber tu abuelo.

Yo he pillado algunos que luego no son ni siquiera " creaciones  intelectuales " sino que deberian ser parte del conocimiento humano y ya esta.No voy a mencionar los nombres para no fastidiar a nadie.Pero creo que es un motivo para estar a favor del Brico-Magia.

Por otra parte , trabajo en un taller electrico y eso me permite acceso a ciertos utiles y tecnicas curiosas para crear gimmicks y tal , asi que he de declararme un fan de la Brico-Magia.

----------


## vcopola

pues lo de currarse un gimmicks tiene su practica  :117: D.Yo lo intente varias veces sin exito  :117: D

----------


## vcopola

Me refiero a fabricarse uno bueno

----------


## brujilla

pues yo lo veo muy buena idea! estaria muuuy bien

----------


## ZAFER

Creo que la idea es muy interesante. Por supuesto, en el área secreta.

----------


## El_caos

Y que ha pasado con este tema :Confused: ?,,,, ¿quedará en un meandro del post solamente o que?

 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## eskroler

estaria mu mu bien, pero es un poco tonteria plantearlo la verdad...
nose... desde un punto de vista empresarial  :Smile1:  ...jaja  :Smile1:  seria de tontos tener una tienda y al lado un cartel donde pudieras leer como fabricarte lo mismo y sin pagar un duro no??¿

pero haber si responde el jefe de la empresa y cuela en este caso no¿?  :Wink:

----------


## juanete

como idea es muy buena....como negocio creo que no.

----------


## Lossen

Que bonito sería que una vez al año nos reuniéramos todos y hacer el bricomania durante un fin de semana. De este modo, solo los realmente interesados acudirían y todos lo pasaríamos muy bien viendo nuevos efectos y sacando ideas. Una especie de Campus Brico-Magic.

----------


## zarkov

Parece un buen momento para cerrar este hilo.

----------

